# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ταλαντωτές >  >  PLL fm DIGITAL Stereo whith LCD display

## electronic

Καλημέρα σε όλους.

Μήπως ήρθε η ώρα να σταματήσουμε να κάνουμε κυκλώματα pll fm μονοι μας και να προχωρίσουμε στην νέα τεχνολογία.
Δεν είδα κάπου άλλου το ίδιο προιον μέσα στο forum, οπότε σας το παρουσιάζω και μπορείτε να το έχετε στο σπίτι σας με ένα τηλεφώνημα στην εταιρία. Περισσότερες πληροφορίες στο link παρακάτω.


http://www.ptm-sat.gr/product_info.php?products_id=71

Λίγες πληροφορίες σχετικά με το pll.

 Ανοίξτε το ραδιόφωνο και πηγαίνετε στην συχνότητα που αναφέρετε πάνω στην συσκευή μεταφοράς ήχου (π.χ. 107.5ΜΖ) 
Αυτό ήταν τώρα μπορείτε να ακούσετε μουσική για ώρες μέσα στο αυτοκίνητο σας !!! με την ησυχία σας και με την ένταση που σας δίνει το ηχοσύστημα του αυτοκινήτου σας!! * With CE appoval and exterior patent (ZL 2004 3 0095790.3) * High Fidelity, Stereo, DIGITAL PLL * LCD display with background lighting * 200 selectable channels (88.0-108.0 MHz) * 4 memorial channels * 2 power supplies: batteries or car supply * Power on/off, auto power off after 2 minutes if no audio frequency is input * Compatible with MP3, MP4, PDA, Notebook, PC, CD, MD, DVD etc.

Λόγο της πολύ μικρής ισχύς είναι καθόλα νόμιμο στην χρήση του.  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

Τώρα όποιος θέλει να ασχοληθεί παραπάνω μπορεί πολύ απλά να ανοίξει την συσκευή και να χάσει την εγγύηση αλλά να κερδίζει κάτι πολύ εππαγελματικό...   :Laughing:   :P   :Rolling Eyes:   :Wink:   :Idea:  


ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ
Περιμένω σχόλια σας....

----------


## erasor

Είναι βασισμένο στο πολυ καλό ολοκληρωμένο της ROHM BH1415F το οποίο είναι γεννήτρια stereo και συνθέτης PLL με διαχωρισμο καναλιών που μπορεί να φτάσει και 45dB. Στο ποδαράκι 11 ειναι η εξοδος RF απο το οποιο μπορείτε να οδηγήσετε οτιδήποτε άλλη διάταξη.

----------


## ^Active^

Τι εξοδο εχει αραγε και ποσα σταδια θελει για να βγαλει 1 watt ωστε να οδηγησει ενα linear? Καμια ιδεα κανεις η κανενα κυκλωμα με σταδια μετα απο αυτο?

----------


## radioamateur

Επείδή έχω βρει και στο ebay αν όχι το ίδιο παρεμφερή pll και με πολύ χαμηλότερη τιμή, θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω τι έξοδο περίπου έχουν αυτές οι κατασκευές;Η έξοδος που αναφέρει ο erasor είναι στα 50 ohms;Αν όχι πως προσαρμόζεται στα 50 ohms και τι transistror μπορούμε να οδηγήσουμε ως επόμενο στάδιο;
Πιθανόν το κόστος μετατροπής να είναι πολυ μεγαλύτερο απλά πληροφοριακά και μόνο θα ήθελα να μάθω αν όντως μπορούν να λειτουργήσουν ως pll επαγγελματικά.Φαντάζομαι ότι δεν υπάρχει φίλτρο αρμονικών στην έξοδο δεδομένης της αμελητέας ισχύος για να μην πω μηδενικής...

----------


## _ab

Παιδες εγω εχω αγορασει ακριβως το ιδιο εμφανισιακα βεβαια αλλη εταιρια,απο τον γερμανο δειτε και τις φωτο,αλλα απο αποδοση σκατα!!!!!!!Ειναι πολυ λιγα milliwatt στο σπιτι δουλευει καλυτερα,αλλα μεσα στο αυτοκινητο που το εχω δοκιμασει καμια φορα κανει και παρασιτα.....το πλακωνουν αλλοι σταθμοι η και εαν οχι τοτε μαζι με τον δικο σου ακους και καποιον αλλον.Πιστευω επισης (ισως να ειναι και βλακεια οτι το επιρρεαζει και ο ηλιος)

http://rapidshare.com/files/37759369/Desktop.rar.html

----------


## RFΧpert

Αυτα τα τσιπακια ηταν αξιολογα παντα για αυτο που εχουν φτιαχτει, να παιζουν στο διπλανο τους ραδιοφωνο την μουσικη που βαζεις στην εισοδο τους... και μεχρι εκει  :Exclamation:  
Ουτε για ενισχυση αξιζουν ουτε και βγαζουν πανω απο 0.5mW ERP ετσι οπως τα φτιαχνουν για τα iPod & MP3 Players. Αφηστε που λογω κινζικης φτηνιας ουτε εχουν τιποτα φιλτρα εισοδου εξοδου η αλλα περιφερειακα κυκλωματα που να τα βελτιωνουν την αποδοδση τους τελικως, οποτε ναι μεν παιζουνε απλα καλα, αλλα μην τρελλαθουμε κιολας, οτι θα βασιζοταν ενας επαγγελματικος η εστω "ερασιτεχνικος" σταθμος πανω τους... 

Η εξοδος τους μπορει να ειναι 50Ω αναλογως τον σχεδιασμο του... και η μεγιστη ισχυ ~1mW σε νορμαλ λειτουργεια τους... 
Το PLL ехяс βασικα λιγο "θορυβωδες" προκαλωντας εντελει close carrier spurious οποτε σε αναλυτη φασματος με ενισχυτες δεν τηρει ΚΑΜΜΙΑ προδιαγραφη...

Το κομματι της στερεογεννητριας παντως αξιζει τον κοπο... για την απλοτητα του και την αποδοση του εντελει...

----------


## erasor

Χρησιμοποιώ ένα τέτοιο pll με τελική εξοδο το 2SC1971 στα 6W ερασιτεχνικά ,την απόδοση που έχει μπορώ να την χαρακτηρίσω τέλεια για τον ήχο που βγάζει και το σήμα εξόδου χωρίς της αρμονικές , χωρίς να το εχω μετρήσει με πανακριβα μηχανήματα και ούτε εχω σκοπό να το κάνω, αυτό που ακούω μου αρκεί για να καταλάβω κατά πόσο τα 60$ αξίζουν ή αν τα πεταξα και οσοι το εχουν ακούσει εχουν παθει την πλάκα τους και δεν πιστευουν πως αυτο το "σκατό" μεγέθους 11χ7χ6 cm βγάζει αυτον τον ήχο. 

Ο τύπος που τα πουλάει προφανώς και τα κατασκευάζει λέει πως είναι Tested strictly For FCC Compliant!!!
Ευκαιρία είναι οι επαγγελματίες του είδους να το αξιολογήσουν και να μας πούν και στα χαρτιά τι ψάρια πιάνει.


http://www.vhf-transmitter.com/Produ...N%20COLOR.htm#

----------


## erasor

Ψάχνωντας την πλακέτα για τα στάδια ενίσχυσης είδα πως έχει 4 συνολικα , 2 με το 2SC3355 , 1 με το 2SC2053 και το τελικό στάδιο με το 2SC1971

----------


## RFΧpert

Αυτο το "μαραφετι" ειναι κινεζικο, και ως εκ τουτου "τηρει" ολες τις προδιαγραφες με τον κινεζικο παντα τροπο... 
Παραθετω απο το doc που εχει στην σελιδα: 




> Technical Criteria：
> 1.	POWER ：DC 9-->15V(RECOMMEND 12V)
> 2.	WORK CURRENT：<1>40db
> 13.	Stereo Resolution  ：-55dB ( 100 ~ 5000Hz)；-45 dB ( 5000Hz ~ 15000Hz)
> 14.	Frequency Response：40KHz~ 15 KHz±0.2dB (立)
> 15.	Degree of Distortion  ：<0.3%
> 16.	Modulation Degree  ：15%
> 17.	Input Level：-15dBV
> 18.	Machine Weight：460g
> Machine Size：11.5CM* 7.5CM* 4.5CM



Παρατηρειται τιποτα να λειπει  :Question:   :Exclamation:  
αν οχι... τοτε καλως και ειναι "Tested strictly For FCC Compliant"   :Exclamation:   :P   :Laughing:   :P  αλλα τα γραμματα θα σημαινουν "FRAUD CHINA CHARACTERISTICS"  :P  και οχι το Αμερικανικο συντομογραφημα τους...   :Exclamation:  
Αλλωστε ποιος πομπος FM με RFout=5W  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   θα ηταν Compliant :P  και με ποιο παραρτημα και αρθρο του US FCC Broadcast Equipment rules...  :Question:   Για Part15 (Cfr47-Part15.20x) με τετοια ισχυ και κατασκευη ΟΥΤΕ στην Κουβα στο Γκουανταναμο ΔΕΝ θα το επιτρεπαν  :Exclamation:   :P  να εισαχθει, οχι να δουλεψει... 
Για Επαγγελματικο πομπο, εκτος Part15, ε μην το αναφερουμε ουτε σαν ανεκδοτο... :P  
Πολυ δε περισσοτερο οταν ΔΕΝ αναφερονται ΡΗΤΑ το επιπεδο απορριψης ΑΡΜΟΝΙΚΩΝ, που ΚΑΤ'ΕΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ πρεπει να ξεπερναει τα 60dBc, και οχι ετσι απλα καποιος "λεει" 50, 55dBc..., ενω ταυτοχρονα ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ δεν αναφερεται επιπεδο CARRIER SPURIOUS PRODUCTS που ειναι ΣΑΦΩΣ διεθνως επιβεβλημενο αν ειναι τουλαχιστον -80dBc.  :Exclamation:   Δειτε την φωτο πιο κατω και πειτε μου καποιος ΠΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΑ ΦΙΛΤΡΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΞΟΔΟ ΤΟΥ ΠΟΜΠΟΥ 5W  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Question:  

Ενταξει για αστειο καλο ειναι με αυτα τα λεφτα, και θα ακουγεται και καλα με την χρηση του ολοκληρωμενου στερεογεννητριας της ROHM... 
Αλλα μεχρι εκει...
Αν παρεμβαλλει η οχι θα το διαπιστωσεται χωρις μετρησεις, πιθανως απο οταν θα σας μαζεψουν... λογω παραπονων γειτονων, και οχι μονο...

----------


## erasor

Εγώ είμαι σίγουρος πως απο τα VCO-PLL της σμαρτ και σιντιεμ και απο αυτα του site ειναι καλύτερο το μόνο που υστερεί είναι το φιλτρο αρμονικών που δεν είναι και κάτι το φοβερό. Αν μη τι αλλο απο ενα αυτοταλάντωτο με λυχνία!

----------


## RFΧpert

Απο καποια υπερτερει σιγουρα, για του σιντιεμ απο καθαροτητα οχι, αλλα θα υπερτερει βεβαια σε ισχυ (5+ εναντι 0.6-0.7)... Θα εχει βεβαια και καλυτερη διαμορφωση αφου εχει και στερεογεννητρια ενσωματομενη, οποτε ουτως η αλλως θα "ακουγεται" και καλα καλυτερα... Σε μονο δεν ειμαι και απολυτα σιγουρος... 
Οσο για το φιλτρο, δεν θα ειναι τοσο απλο κατασκευαστικα σωστο, ΧΩΡΙΣ κανενα εργαστηριακο οργανο... οποτε... 

Αλλα ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ απο "αυτοταλαντωτα" σαφως και δεν το συζηταμε... 

Βεβαια να λαβουμε υποχην οτι δεν ειναι και BROADBAND, οποτε αν πας για αλλαγη συχνοτητας... θα ανοιγεις κουτακι να ρυθμιζεις τριμερακι (και οχι ενα μονο)  :Exclamation:   Και ως εκ τουτου παλι καποιες βασικες γνωσεις του τι κανεις και πως θα πρεπει να τις εχεις  :Wink:

----------


## erasor

Γιατί τα broadband εχουν την  ίδια εξοδο στους 88 την ίδια στους 98 και την ίδια στους 108   :Question:   μη τρελαθούμε τώρα  :Question:

----------


## RFΧpert

Αν μιλαμε για σωστα Broadband τοτε μιλαμε για ΙΔΙΑ ΙΣΧΥ μεσα σε ολο το ευρος λειτουργειας με αποκλιση μικροτερη 0.3dB μεγιστου - ελαχιστου σε οποιοδηποτε συχνοτητα... Αλλοιως δεν ειναι Broadband αλλα κατι αλλο... 

Τελος παντων ο καθενας αποφασιζει τι θεωρει σωστο για εαυτον. Και για τα λεφτα του ειναι σιγουρα καλυτερο απο αυτοταλαντωτα, και "κοριουδακια" της πλακας... Αλλα με το αυτοταλαντωτα και καποια αλλα, μαθαινει κιολας φτιαχνοντας τα, και αυριο θα μπορεις να προχωρησει σε κατι καλυτερο....

----------


## erasor

Οτι με τα αυτοταλάντωτα μαθαίνεις συμφωνώ , το να τα βγάζουμε ολα άχρηστα και να τα απορρίπτουμε χωρίς καν να το εχουμε δεί στην πράξη δεν συμφωνώ.

----------


## erasor

Θα συμφωνόυσα αν το δοκίμαζες στο εργαστήριο σου και έβγαζες μετά τα αποτέλεσματά σου

----------


## RFΧpert

Μην εισαι σιγουρος οτι δεν το εχω ηδη δει... αυτο το μηχανηματακι κυκλοφορησε στο Ebay πριν τουλαχιστον εναμιση χρονο απο εναν κινεζο πωλητη... πρεπει να ειμαι ο τριτος που το αγορασε αφου ειμαι μεσα στα πρωτα 10 feedback που ελαβε, και παντως σιγουρα ο πρωτος που το μεταπωλησε λιγο μετα απο τις εργαστηριακες μετρησεις με ταυτοχρονη τοποθετηση ενος φιλτρου στην εξοδο, σε εναν παλληκαρι στην βορειο Ελλαδα...

----------


## erasor

Αρα ολη η ιστορία που κανουμε είναι για ενα φιλτρο αρμονικων στην έξοδο

----------


## RFΧpert

Ναι, αυτο τουλαχιστον θα το συνιστουσα...   :Wink:

----------


## geop

Για δείτε και αυτό το σχέδιο http://www.saltnlight-e.com/images/M...nsmitter5W.gif   και με φίλτρο και broadband .
Και εδώ http://www.saltnlight-e.com/images/M...smitter50W.gif    στη θέση του 2sc1971 χρησιμοποιεί το SAV17  και βγάζει  50W . 
Στο SAV17 όμως κάνει κάποιες μετατροπές ανοίγοντάς το  τοποθετεί κάποιους πυκνωτές  δείτε το στο N7 video http://www.saltnlight-e.com/transmitter.htm

----------


## RFΧpert

Αν μη τι αλλο ΑΞΙΟΛΟΓΟΣ ο τυπος...

----------


## gatekeeper

ειμαι λιγο ανιδεος με αυτα... επειδη εχω το συγκεκριμενο προιον και δεν ειναι καθαρος ο ηχος που σημαινει οτι πρεπει να βαλω φιλτρο ποιο και που πρεπει να τοποθετηθει ...?μπορει καποιος να με βοηθησει 
?

----------


## radioamateur

qeop τι γλώσσα χρησιμοποιεί το link που ανέβασες;Με ενδιαφέρει το σχέδιο με την κεραία...βλέπεις...

----------


## RFΧpert

> qeop τι γλώσσα χρησιμοποιεί το link που ανέβασες;Με ενδιαφέρει το σχέδιο με την κεραία...βλέπεις...



Ταϊλανδεζικα

----------


## radioamateur

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από radioamateur
> 
> qeop τι γλώσσα χρησιμοποιεί το link που ανέβασες;Με ενδιαφέρει το σχέδιο με την κεραία...βλέπεις...
> 
> 
> 
> Ταϊλανδεζικα



Ευχαριστώ φίλε RFXpert!!!  :OK:

----------


## gatekeeper

καποιο λινκ μηπως για βοηθεια .... γιατι απο οτι βλεπω δεν προκειται κανεις να πει τπτ....

----------


## jeik

Θα  ηθελα  να  ρωτησω  αν  εχει  και  αυτοματη  ρυθμιση  ηχου  στην  εισοδο, χωρις  πλακα  αν  ναι  ειναι  τελειο.Μπορω  να  το  βρω  σε  καταστημα  της  θεσσαλονικης  η  μονο  παραγγελια;

----------


## jeik

GATEKEEPER  
τα  παιδια  μιλανε  για  φιλτρα  αρμονικων  στην  εξοδο  RF  για  παρεμβολες  και  οχι  για  τον  ηχο  που  ρωτας, κατι  αλλο συμβαινει  σε  σενα  και  δεν  εχεις  καθαρο  ηχο.

----------


## electronic

Όχι δεν έχει αυτόματη ρύθμιση ήχου. Αν την ανεβάσεις παραπάνω μπουκώνει και δεν ακούγετε τιποτα. Εγώ το δοκίμασα μέσα στο αμάξι και παίζει καλά θα έλεγα. Αν μπορούσαμε λίγο να ανεβάσουμε την ισχύ θα ήταν πολύ καλά γιατί όταν περνάω απο  περιφεριακό ή ανεβενω προς πανόραμα δεν ακούο τίποτα. Όλα βουλώνουν με τα Κwatt που έχω απέναντι μου.

Επίσης απο αρμονικές έχει όντος 3-4 άλλά η ποιο δυνατή του είναι η δεύτερη δηλαδή στην διπλάσια συχνότητα. Οι αλλες δεν είναι και τόσο δυνατές και μετά απο 5-6 μέτρα χάνοντε εντελός. 

Αυτά προς το παρών.

Αντε γυναίκα πότε θα σχολάσεις να φύγουμε σπιτί?????

----------


## radioamateur

Μάλλον από Γερμανία το video

----------


## gRooV

> Στο SAV17 όμως κάνει κάποιες μετατροπές ανοίγοντάς το  τοποθετεί κάποιους πυκνωτές  δείτε το στο N7 video http://www.saltnlight-e.com/transmitter.htm



Αν κάποιος ασχοληθεί να μεταφράσει τα ταυλανδεζικα και φτιάξει την κατασκευή καλό θα ήταν να μας στείλει υλικό (μετάφραση,φωτογραφίες,σχόλια) για να τα προσθέσουμε στην σελίδα!   :Very Happy:

----------


## Triton

> Αυτα τα τσιπακια ηταν αξιολογα παντα για αυτο που εχουν φτιαχτει, να παιζουν στο διπλανο τους ραδιοφωνο την μουσικη που βαζεις στην εισοδο τους... και μεχρι εκει  
> Ουτε για ενισχυση αξιζουν ουτε και βγαζουν πανω απο 0.5mW ERP ετσι οπως τα φτιαχνουν για τα iPod & MP3 Players. Αφηστε που λογω κινζικης φτηνιας ουτε εχουν τιποτα φιλτρα εισοδου εξοδου η αλλα περιφερειακα κυκλωματα που να τα βελτιωνουν την αποδοδση τους τελικως, οποτε ναι μεν παιζουνε απλα καλα, αλλα μην τρελλαθουμε κιολας, οτι θα βασιζοταν ενας επαγγελματικος η εστω "ερασιτεχνικος" σταθμος πανω τους... 
> 
> Η εξοδος τους μπορει να ειναι 50Ω αναλογως τον σχεδιασμο του... και η μεγιστη ισχυ ~1mW σε νορμαλ λειτουργεια τους... 
> Το PLL ехяс βασικα λιγο "θορυβωδες" προκαλωντας εντελει close carrier spurious οποτε σε αναλυτη φασματος με ενισχυτες δεν τηρει ΚΑΜΜΙΑ προδιαγραφη...
> 
> Το κομματι της στερεογεννητριας παντως αξιζει τον κοπο... για την απλοτητα του και την αποδοση του εντελει...



Καλώς σας βρήκα.

Λοιπόν πρίν κάνα εξάμηνο περίπου το ξαδερφάκι μου από Θεσ/νικη , μου το έφερε δώρο.
Ηταν σε μαύρο χρώμα και το αγόρασε απο Γερμανο.

Το άνοιξα και για Κινέζικο δεν πίστευα στα μάτια μου πολύ προσεγμένη κατασκευή.
Σε ένα σασί τύπου Π άνοιξα μια ωραία τρυπούλα όσο και η οθόνη κόλλησα ενα τζαμάκι απο μέσα ,για προστασία και με βιδάκια στερέωσα όλο το module.
Έβαλα δύο push button πάνω στο σασι για αλλαγή συχνότητας.
Έξοδο rf πήρα μέσω ενός 100p απο το καλώδιο με το βύσμα και στο audio in παρέβαλα ένα rf chock .
Οδήγησα ένα BFR91 --->BFR91 --->2N4427 όλα σε τάξη Α
Μόνο στο φορτίο συλλέκτη του 2Ν4427 έβαλα δαχτυλίδι φερίτη με τρίκλωνο σύρμα για broad band λειτουργία.
Αποτέλεσμα 1,2W έξοδος σε όλη τη μπάντα.
Το κατέβασα σε 800mW γιατί ζεσταινόταν το 2N4427 ισχύ αρκετή για να το πας 1KW και από διαχωρισμό stereo αστέρι.
Πάντως δεν σας κρύβω οτι επειδή για πααααρα πολλα χρόνια πάλεβα με τέτεια κόλπα , μ έπειασε μια μελανχολία στεναχορέθηκα.
Έριξα ξενύχτια και άν δεν έκαψα transistor προσπαθώντας να πάρω και το"κάτι παραπάνω" σε Watt και τώρα τσακ μπάμ 1βατακι PLL  και stereo.
Το μηχάνημα τού το έστειλα και κατουρήθηκε απο τη χαρά του χαλάλι του.
Σχέδιο δέν έχω για να σας στείλω γιατι το έβγαζα απ το μυαλό και το έφτιαχνα σε πλακέτα Manhattan style ,που μπορούσα να κάνω αλλαγές εύκολα σε όλα τα εξαρτήματα.
Δουλεύει 100%

----------


## lynx

φανεται πολυ ενδιαφερον gadgetaki.... μπορει κανεις να βοηθησει να φτιαξουμε καμοια
ενισχυτικη βαθμιδα γιαυτο το πραγματακι? περα απο τον φιλο που το πουλαει σε πολυ καλη τιμη σε αλλο τοπικ.. μπορουμε
να το βρουμε και στον Γερμανο.

http://www.e-germanos.gr/e-germanos/...931&category=6

Specifications 

* frequency response: 20Hz-20KHz 
* separation: >=50dB 
* operating current: 50mA 
* stand-by current: 90uA 
* transmission range: 88.0-108.0MHz (interval 0.1MHz) 
* power source: 2 AAA batteries or car power source 
* cord length: 190mm 
* dimensions: D79.4 x W53.6 x H26mm 
* N.W.: 63g (NOT including batteries) 
* G.W.: 135g (Including car charger) 
* accessory: 1 car charger






> Ουτε για ενισχυση αξιζουν ουτε και βγαζουν πανω απο 0.5mW ERP ετσι οπως τα φτιαχνουν για τα iPod & MP3 Players.



παλιο το ποστ του RFXpert... ομως πιστευω οτι κανει λαθος! 80-100mW EiRP πρεπει να τα  βγαζει ανετα!   :Very Happy:

----------


## electronic

Λευτέρη καλημέρα.

Στην Καστοριά σε κενή συχνότητα ο πομπός αυτός πάνω στο δίπολο απευθείας κάληψε απόσταση 2,5-3 Κμ. Με ενίσχυση 2-3 τρανσιστορ μπορεί να βγάλει 1-2 watt και να ενισχυσεις μεγαλιτερο linear.

To κακό είναι οτι το link με τον ενισχυτή το έχω στην δουλειά.Οπότε την δευτέρα θα έχω νεότερα.


Γιώργος.

----------


## drfear

Για την ιστορια εγωτο αγορασα μονο 6 Ευρω (+ 4 Ευρω εξοδα αποστολης) ... σε 2 εβδομαδες μετα την παραγγελια (με απλο ταχυδρομειο) ηταν σπιτι ..
 :Wink: 

http://www.sourcingmap.com/automobil...te-p-2521.html

----------


## RFΧpert

> * operating current: 50mA 
> * power source: 2 AAA batteries or car power source 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Φιλε, τα W η ακομα και τα mW δεν ειναι ετσι απλα στραγαλια... 
Πχ. ας δουμε πρωτα τι καταναλωνει αυτο το πραγμα! Λοιπον...
* operating current: 50mA 
* power source: 2 AAA batteries or car power source  
Δηλαδη... 2ΑΑΑ = 2χ1.5Βολτ=> 3Βολτ χ 0.05Α =150mW MAXIMUM!!! με LCD κλπ... 
Αντε να ειναι Green Product... και να εχει μια σχετικα μικρη καταναλωση... 
Ομως τα ολοκληρωμενα που χρησιμοποιουν ΟΛΑ αυτα τα πομπουδακια... εχουν εξοδο RF ~100dbμV  ΜΕΓΙΣΤΟ :Exclamation:  Για να το κανουμε dbm αφαιρουμε 107 δηλαδη εχουν εξοδο -7dbm   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   Τα -7dbm ειναι 1/4 του 1mW δηλαδη ~0.25mW (250μW  :Exclamation:  )... 
Για να εχεις λοιπον 80-100mW EiRP τελικα πρεπει η κεραια που θα εχει αυτο το μαραφετι να εχει ποσο κερδος  :Question:   Κανε τα μαθηματικα και μετα δειξε μου που ειναι η δεκαεξαρα Collinear...   :Laughing:  
Για αυτο αλλωστε και αν διαβασες παραπανω το μυνημα ενος φιλου που το ενισχυσε στο ενα βαττ, χρειαστηκε 3 σταδια... Αν καθε σταδιο ειχε περιπου 10db πηρε αυτο που ηθελε μαλλον... Αν ηταν εστω 10mW μονο, με δυο σταδια θα ειχε ξεμπερδεψει...  

Οπως ειπα, καλα ειναι (αριστα ισως για καποιους, αφου εξαρταται τι μπορει να ακουσει εντελει ο καθενας) για αυτο που εχουν φτιαχτει... τιποτα παραπανω...

----------


## electronic

Συμφωνώ με τον RFexpert ότι η ισχύ είναι πολύ μικρή.

Λοιπόν βρήκα την σελίδα που αναφέρει πληροφορίες για το δικό μου συγκεκριμένο PLL 
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/tony.li.../668a_tech.htm

Μέσα θα βρείτε όποιες πληροφορίες θέλετε και ποιες αλλαγές μπορείτε να κάνετε.

Μόλις βρω το site με την ενίσχυση και τα φίλτρα θα το γράψω.

Επίσης το ποιο σημαντικό από όλα είναι το ΟΤΙ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΕΙΣ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙΣ.
Αυτό να μην το ξεχνάει κανένας μας γιατί αυτό το PLL δεν μπορεί να συγκριθεί με κάποιο επαγγελματικό το οποίο κάνει 500-1000 euro.

Αυτό είναι για ερασιτέχνες σαν όλους μας εδώ μέσα που θέλουμε να ασχοληθούμε με το "άθλημα" των ηλεκτρονικών.

Για τα λεφτά του πιστεύω ότι είναι υπέροχο.

Πάντα φιλικά
Γιώργος

----------


## lynx

συμφωνω και εγω με RFXpert και Electronic... εκανα λαθος στον υπολογισμο μου δεν σκευτικα οτι εχει και οθονες και led να τροφοδοτησει και φανταστηκα οτι τουλαχιστον 80mW μπορει να τα βγαλει! ειμαι πολυ νεος για να υπολογιζω τετοια πραγματα με μια μονο ματια! παραδεχομαι την ηττα μου...   :Rolling Eyes:  ομως μια μερα θα γινουμε πολυ καλυτεροι απο τον RFXpert!   :Laughing:  

electronic very nice site! περιμενω περισοτερες πληροφοριες απο δευτερα οπως ειπες.   :Wink:

----------


## PCMan

> Για την ιστορια εγωτο αγορασα μονο 6 Ευρω (+ 4 Ευρω εξοδα αποστολης) ... σε 2 εβδομαδες μετα την παραγγελια (με απλο ταχυδρομειο) ηταν σπιτι ..
> 
> 
> http://www.sourcingmap.com/automobil...te-p-2521.html



2.90$ + 7.90$ = 10.80$ / 1.43 = 7.5€ όλα μαζί  :Wink: 
Έχει και πιό φτηνά αλλά αυτό μου γυάλισε το μάτι :P

http://cgi.ebay.com/FM055-FM-Transmi...QQcmdZViewItem
Θα το πάρω στάνταρ. Να είχε και RDS ε?  :Laughing:

----------


## electronic

Καλησπέρα.
Από όπου και να το πάρετε μπορείτε να κάνετε ενίσχυση με το παρακάτω linear

http://hem.passagen.se/communication/ipod.html

Έτσι για να έχουμε να ασχολούμαστε...  :Wink:  

Γιώργος.

----------


## lynx

μπορεις να μου πεις που τα βρισκεις ολλα αυτα? το ξερεις οτι εχεις διαπρεψει?
κανεις ιδιαιτερα Google μηπος?!   :Cool:   :Very Happy:

----------


## electronic

Λευτέρη αν αναφερεσε σε εμενα.. τότε εαν ξέρεις τι θέλεις ξέρεις και πως να το ψάχνεις. 

Πριν αγορασω pll αυτό, πρώτα έψαξα να βρω το πως θα το ενισχύσω και μετά το αγόρασα.

Εγώ πάντως ηλεκτρονικός είμαι δεν ξέρω τίποτα άλλοοοοο......

Γιώργος

----------


## lynx

> εαν ξέρεις τι θέλεις ξέρεις και πως να το ψάχνεις.



μεγαλη κουβεντα! δυσκολη στην κατανοηση της... ποσο μαλλον να την κανεις και πραξη!
τι συμενει "ξερω τι θελω"? και εστω οτι καποιος "ξερει τι θελει"  συνεπαγεται παντα οτι ξερει και που να το ψαξει?

παει το τοπικ!   :Very Happy:

----------


## electronic

Λευτέρη 

Εγώ για να μάθω τι επάγγελμα κάνεις είδα το προφιλ σου.

Λοιπόν είσαι τεχνικός ηλεκτρονικών υπολογιστών.   Το ίδιο και εγώ.
Λοιπόν έχεις ψώνιο με τα ηλεκτρονικά.... Το ίδιο και εγώ.
Διαβάζωντας τα μυνήματα σου κατάλαβα ότι έχεις όρεξη και διάθεση για μάθηση.  το ίδιο και εγώ.

Και τέλος για να μάθεις κάτι πρώτα ρωτάς τους γνωστούς σου και μετά ρωτάς τον google αλλά σε όλες τις γλώσσες. Αυτό είναι συμαντικό αλλιώς τα αποτελέσματα που θα πάρεις είναι ένα μικρό ποσοστό....

Οπότε συνήθως για οποιοδίποτε θέμα μπορώ να έχω μια απάντηση πολύ γρήγορα. 

Όταν πρόκειτε μάλιστα για ηλεκτρονικά λόγο των γνωστών μου που είναι σχεδών όλοι ηλεκτρονικοί αν δεν ξέρουν ρωτάω την γυναίκα μου που επίσης είναι ηλεκτρονικός. 

Τώρα το παιδί είναι 3 ετών οπότε δεν έχει κατασταλάξει τι θέλει από την ζωή του αλλά δεν μπορώ να αποκλίσω το ενδεχώμενο να γίνει και αυτός ηλεκτρονικός.

Το έσχισα το τοπικ.

----------


## lynx

on topic...

εσυ εχεις αν καταλαβα καλα εχεις φτιαξει δικο σου ενισχυτη και οχι τις σελιδας που εδωσες σωστα?

----------


## electronic

Με δύο bfg135 και ενα 2Ν3866 είχα στην έξοδο περίπου 0,7watt. Το κύκλωμα ήταν με βάση αυτό της σελίδας με μερικές αλλαγές τις οποίες δεν έχω σημειώσει κάπου.  :Crying or Very sad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  

Αν κάνεις όμως αυτό το κύκλωμα θα δουλέψει σωστά....

Γιώργος.

----------


## PCMan

Μια καλή και ίσως ηλίθια ερώτηση:
Αυτός ο πομπός, γίνεται δέκτης?

----------


## RFΧpert

> ... την *γυναίκα μου που επίσης είναι ηλεκτρονικός*.   
> 
> Τώρα το παιδί είναι 3 ετών οπότε δεν έχει κατασταλάξει τι θέλει από την ζωή του αλλά δεν μπορώ να αποκλίσω το ενδεχώμενο να γίνει και αυτός ηλεκτρονικός.
> 
> Το έσχισα το τοπικ.



ΓΕΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΣΥΝΑΔΕΛΦΕ  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:  
Βεβαια εμενα ο γιος σπουδαζει Ηλεκτρονικος μηχανικος οποτε ... και να θελα να ειχα αλλο χομπυ ή δουλεια, σκουρο το βρισκω   :Laughing:

----------


## kostas30

πως θα μπορουμε να εχουμε επιλογη stereo - mono δηλαδη να ηταν εντος-εκτος η στερεογενητρια με την χρηση καποιου διακοπτη??
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/tony.li...a/668a_ic3.htm

----------


## sigmacom

Μια γρήγορη λύση είναι να απομονώνεις το pin 8 από το υπόλοιπο κύκλωμα.

----------


## djsadim

> πως θα μπορουμε να εχουμε επιλογη stereo - mono δηλαδη να ηταν εντος-εκτος η στερεογενητρια με την χρηση καποιου διακοπτη??
> http://homepage.ntlworld.com/tony.li...a/668a_ic3.htm



εγω παντος καποτε ειχα βαλει ενα πυκνωτη με διακοπτη στην γη να κοβει τουσ 38khz και ετσι οποτε ηθελα εβγενα μονο και οποτε ηθελα στερεο!!!

----------


## kostas30

σε ποιο σημειο εβαλες τον πυκνωτη?

----------


## lynx

παιδια προσοχη γιατι υπαρχουν αρκετες εκδοσεις απο συτο το πραγματακι
που εξωτερικα μοιαζουν ιδιες ομως το κυκλωμα τους διαφερει...   :Rolling Eyes:  

μπορει κανεις να μου εντοπισει το RF out?

----------


## kostas30

ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ

----------


## lynx

εμενα προσωπικα δεν μου φενονται τα ιδια... αν ειναι ετσι που εντοπιζεις το RF out στο δικο μου?   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## electronic

Λευτέρη και στα δύο η έξοδος είναι στο L4 πάνω δεξιά...


Γιώργος

----------


## lynx

> Λευτέρη και στα δύο η έξοδος είναι στο L4 πάνω δεξιά...
> 
> 
> Γιώργος



βλεπετε στην φωτογραφια που ανεβασα L4?  δεν μπορω να καταλαβω πιο λετε, εκτος και αν αυτο το SMD στη γωνια που δεν
φενεται καλα τι γραφει ειναι κανενα πηνιο, πρεπει να ξεκολησω παλυ την πλακετα να κοιταξω................   :Laughing:

----------


## electronic

Λευτέρη και στα δύο η έξοδος είναι στο L4 πάνω δεξιά...

Ειναι αυτο το SMD στη γωνια που δεν φενεται καλα τι γραφει και ειναι πηνιο.

Το κομάτι που έχω στην φωτογραφεία είναι το ίδιο και στις 2 πλακέτες.

Δες στο link σε προηγούμενη σελιδα για να κάνεις και εσύ την αλλαγή έτσι ώστε να βγάλεις έξοξο για κεραία.

Γιώργος.

----------


## lynx

τι να κανουμε...  :Very Happy:   εχετε τις γνωσεις και την εμπειρια!

ευχαριστω Γιωργο!

----------


## staaronis3

Εμένα δεν έχει L4 δηλαδή δεν είδα κανένα μέχρι τόρα. Έχει μέχρι και L3. Παρατήρισα μία Varicap δίπλα στο L2. Μήπως είναι απο εκεί η έξοδος;;; Μόλις ακουμπήσω εκεί ενα οπιοδήποτε λεπτο και μη συνδεμένο πουθενά καλόδιο σταματάει να παίζει για πολυ λιγο και ξαναρχίζει. Λέτε να είναι απο εκεί η έξοδος;;;
Δυστηχώς το συχνόμετρο μου πάει μέχρι τα 20mHz (κι εκεί με μεγάλο σφάλμα) και δε μπορω να εντοπίσω αν είναι απο εκεί.
Καμία ιδέα τι να κάνω;;;

Μέχρι τώρα του έχω βάλει απο το - του τροφοδοτικού μέχρι τη γείωση του Line In ενα καλόδιο γιατι έκανε τρελό θόρυβο.

----------


## radioamateur

Γνωρίζετε ποια τα καλυτερα πομπουδάκια του ειδους; Αναφέρομαι πάντα σε mp3 transmitters.Υπάρχουν ποιότητες και ποιότητες;Αξίζει να τα χρησιμοποιήσει κανείς για ταλαντωτή και αν υπάρχουν πομπουδάκια του είδους με βήμα 50 khz ή και λιγότερο;Υπάρχουν πομπουδάκια του είδους που να βγαίνουν εκτός μπάντας;
Ευχαριστώ!!!

----------


## jeik

βαλε  ενα  ραδιοφωνο  λιγο  μακρυα  απο  τον  πομπο  για  να  τον  ακους  με  φυσημα  και  μετα  με  ενα  ατσαλινο  μονωμενο  συρμα  πχ  30  εκατοστα  ακουμπησε  το  σε  πιθανα  σημεια  πανω  στις  κολλησεις  με  προσοχη , καπου  θα  δυναμωσει  το  σημα  στο  ραδιο  και  κατα  99%  εκει  θα  ειναι  η  εξοδος  του , πιστευω.

----------


## jeik

βαλε  ενα  ραδιοφωνο  λιγο  μακρυα  απο  τον  πομπο  για  να  τον  ακους  με  φυσημα  και  μετα  με  ενα  ατσαλινο  μονωμενο  συρμα  πχ  30  εκατοστα  ακουμπησε  το  σε  πιθανα  σημεια  πανω  στις  κολλησεις  με  προσοχη , καπου  θα  δυναμωσει  το  σημα  στο  ραδιο  και  κατα  99%  εκει  θα  ειναι  η  εξοδος  του , πιστευω.

----------


## staaronis3

Τώρα πάει, 
μου έκανε κατι κολήματα απ όταν άρχισα να το δουλέβω με τροφοδοτικό, μετα το τελτευτέο δεν ξαναδούλεψε. Ότι και να κάνω δεν ανοίγει. Μία αντίσταση που φοβόμουνα ότι είχα καρβουνήσει επειδή έβγαλε λίγο καπνό δεν έφτεγε τελικά γιατι 330 έγραφε πάνω 33Ω μέτρισα με το πολύμετρο. Του βαλα ανάποδα την τάση μηπως και συνέλθει αλλα τίποτα. Το μόνο που κάνει είναι να ανάβει το φως τις οθόνης όταν πατάω το κουμπί να σβήνει μετα κι αυτό αναβε εξασθενημένα. Τώρα τον έχω παρατήσει και θα φτιάξω το pll του τζίτζικα, παράγκειλα PIC και ATTINY και ΑΤmega  για να φτιάξω και ένα rds εκτώς απ το pll. Θα μου δήνει ένα watt θα το πηγένω 8 κι απο εκεί με το linear του site στα 80. Ύστερα θα πάω να μίνω σε μία χώρα που δεν θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τη νομοθεσία και ούτε θα υπάρχουν άλλες κερεες (άντε 2-3) και θα το βγάλω να ακούνε όλοι. :P:P:P
Φιλικά,
Σταμάτης Α.

[Εδιτ]διόρθοσα λάθη λόγο κεκτημένης ταχύτητας[/εδιτ]

----------


## jeik

συμφωνω  με τον  τοπο.
Τωρα  οσον  αφορα  το  καμενο  παρε  ενα  καινουριο, ειδα  οτι  καποιος  φιλος  εδω  στο  σαιτ  το  αγορασε  απο  εξωτερικο  7  ευρω  !!!!!  ναι ειδα  κι  εγω  τη  σελιδα  με  τις  τιμες  ....

----------


## jeik

Λοιπον το PLL αυτο το εχω απο περισυ , το αγορασα απο γνωστη αλυσιδα καταστηματων και το ειχα στο αυτοκινητο .
Σημερα το εβαλα στο σπιτι , εκπεμπει μεσα στο σπιτι , ενω προς τα εξω με τη βια ακουγεται στο αμαξι (30 μετρα) αν βεβαια ακουμπησω και το χερι μου στο πισω τζαμι (ενσωματωμενη ηλεκτρονικη στο πισω τζαμι).
Ρε παιδια , του εβαλα απο το λαπτοπ επεξεργασμενο ηχο και ειναι μουρλια , κανεις ενα προγραμμα στον εαυτο σου αλλο πραγμα , και με παρα πολυ ωραιες διαμορφωσεις.Εχει κατι διαχωρισμους πολυ καλους, εμεινα Μακάκας !!!!!!

----------


## lynx

που να του φτιαξεις και ενα linear δηλαδη....  :Cool: 

σορρυ Refas δεν ασχοληθηκα καθολου με το PLL ασε που πλεον
δεν ξερω που ειναι μεσα στο σπιτι........

----------


## jeik

Βρε  τον  τροπο  ολοι  τον  ξερουμε  αλλα  τι  να  το  κανω   :Sad:   :Sad: .

Το  βαζω  σε  ετοιμο  VCO  αφου  του  αφαιρεσω  τον  ταλαντωτη  και  ειναι  οκ  ΑΛΛΑ  τι  να  το   κανω.

----------


## radioamateur

> Γνωρίζετε ποια τα καλυτερα πομπουδάκια του ειδους; Αναφέρομαι πάντα σε mp3 transmitters.Υπάρχουν ποιότητες και ποιότητες;Αξίζει να τα χρησιμοποιήσει κανείς για ταλαντωτή και αν υπάρχουν πομπουδάκια του είδους με βήμα 50 khz ή και λιγότερο;Υπάρχουν πομπουδάκια του είδους που να βγαίνουν εκτός μπάντας;
> Ευχαριστώ!!!



Επαναλαμβάνω το παραπάνω ερώτημα.Υπάρχουν ποιοτικα πομπουδάκια του είδους με βήμα 50 Khz που να βγαίνουν εκτός μπάντας;;Η απενεργοποίηση του stereo είναι εφικτή;

Το παρακάτω πωλείται στην Ελλαδα; Βγαίνει και εκτος μπάντας γράφει
http://www.made-in-china.com/showroo...-IMC2017-.html
http://www.goldfly2002.com/sdp/10760...8-1219585.html

----------


## antonis

Προσωπικα το εχω δοκιμασει το προβλημα που ειχα ηταν οτι η ποιοτητα του ηχου δεν ηταν καλη οταν ενα τραγουδι ηταν καπως ποιο δυνατο ειχα αρκετα σπασιματα στον ηχο.

----------


## radioamateur

Τι μάρκα ήταν αυτό που αγόρασες;Έχεις κάποια φωτογραφία;Μήπως ήταν το συγκεκριμένο ελαττωματικό;
Εντέλλει με κεραία & εξωτερικό τροφοδοτικό μπορεί να ακουστεί μέσα σε ένα σπίτι για να μεταφέρω μια πηγή ήχου προερχόμενη πχ από δορυφορικό δέκτη;Αξίζει η αγορά; :Confused1:

----------


## jeik

προσφατα  αγορασε  ενα  ο  ΚΟΚΑΡ , 7 ευρω , με  τοσα  λιγα  λεφτα  αξιζει  να  παρεις  ενα.Οσο  για  την  παραμορφωση  ειναι  γεγονος  οτι  αν  δεν  βαλεις  καναν  απλο  κομπρεσορα (υπαρχουν  πολλοι , και  για  pc  και  ετοιμες  συσκευες) , ή  τουλαχιστον  λιγο  πιο  χαμηλα  τον  ηχο.
Εγω  το  πηρα  απο  τον  γερμανο 25  ευρω, και  παιζει  μια  χαρα , και  χωρις  κομπρεσορα , στο  αμαξι  με  ενα  mp3 player.
Παντως  τα  χαρακτηριστικα  που  γραφουν  ειναι  μ@λ@κιες , ο  διαχωρισμος  καναλιων  ειναι  καμια  30db και  η  αποκριση  συχνοτητων τραβηγμενη, οι  επαγγελματικες  γεννητριες  εχουν  απο  20 ΗΖ -15 ΚΗΖ , αυτο  γραφει εως  20 ΚΗΖ , μην  τρελαθουμε !!!!
Αλλα  για  7  ευρω  ειναι  σουπερ.

----------


## lynx

> ο διαχωρισμος καναλιων ειναι καμια 30db και η αποκριση συχνοτητων τραβηγμενη, .



αυτο πως το ξερεις?





> οι επαγγελματικες γεννητριες εχουν απο 20 ΗΖ -15 ΚΗΖ , αυτο γραφει εως 20 ΚΗΖ , μην τρελαθουμε !!!!
> Αλλα για 7 ευρω ειναι σουπερ.



αν δεν γινουν μετρησεις δεν μπορεις να εισαι συγουρος.

----------


## jeik

> αυτο πως το ξερεις?
> 
> 
> 
> αν δεν γινουν μετρησεις δεν μπορεις να εισαι συγουρος.



Λευτερη ,δεν ξερω ποσων χρονων εισαι , αλλα θα σου πω οτι εχω ασχοληθει με το θεμα γεννητρια απο το 1987.Μπορω καλιστα να σου πω οτι το μετρησα κλπ. αλλα δεν το λεω γιατι θα ηταν ψεμα , καποιος  δεν  θυμαμαι , το  μετρησε  και  ηταν  τοσο , δεν  το  μετρησα  προσωπικα.
Με το αυτι  και  τα  οργανα  αμετρητων  ραδιοφωνων  φιλε μου , και τα τοσα χρονια που ασχοληθηκα με το θεμα , συγκρινα επαγγελματικες γεννητριες C&A , SUONO κλπ , οι οποιες γραφουν στα χαρακτηριστικα τους συγκεκριμενα db , πχ >50 , και τις ακουω πως αποδιδουν.Αυτα περι μετρησεων τα σεβομαι αλλα οχι παντα και απολυτα .
Το γκατζετακι , ακουγοντας τις συχνοτητες που περνανε δινει τα συμπερασματα του.Μιλαμε για τις δυσκολες συχνοτητες -χαμηλες-υψηλες, εκει δειχνει την αξια της , ά και στην παραμορφωση. 

Οσο για τα 20 ΚΗΖ , θα σου θυμισω οτι ο πιλοτος ειναι στα 19 ΚΗΖ , και ολες οι γεννητριες εχουν φιλτρο που κοβει οτιδηποτε πανω απο 15 ΚΗΖ ,δεν ειναι δυνατο να περνανε σ'αυτο εως 20 , αυτο ειναι τελειως παπαριά , μιλαμε για επαναστατικο επιτευγμα !!!!

Αυτα τα τρυκακια των κινεζων ειναι γνωστα ,(διαβασε και τα πρωτα ποστ και θα καταλαβεις περι FCC), δεν εννοει οτι αποδιδει εως 20 ΚΗΖ αλλα οτι δεχεται ακουστικη συχνοτητα εως 20 αλλα δεν το λεει.Απορω , ποσο ασχετοι ειναι αυτοι που γραφουν για το προιον προσπαθωντας να το πουλησουν.

----------


## lynx

> Οσο για τα 20 ΚΗΖ , θα σου θυμισω οτι ο πιλοτος ειναι στα 19 ΚΗΖ , και ολες οι γεννητριες εχουν φιλτρο που κοβει οτιδηποτε πανω απο 15 ΚΗΖ ,δεν ειναι δυνατο να περνανε σ'αυτο εως 20 , αυτο ειναι τελειως παπαριά , μιλαμε για επαναστατικο επιτευγμα !!!!
> 
> Αυτα τα τρυκακια των κινεζων ειναι γνωστα ,(διαβασε και τα πρωτα ποστ και θα καταλαβεις περι FCC), δεν εννοει οτι αποδιδει εως 20 ΚΗΖ αλλα οτι δεχεται ακουστικη συχνοτητα εως 20 αλλα δεν το λεει.Απορω , ποσο ασχετοι ειναι αυτοι που γραφουν για το προιον προσπαθωντας να το πουλησουν.



 
Εχεις δικιο... πολλα μηχανηματα δουλευουν 50-15000Ηz οποτε το πιο πιθανον το ακραιο "20-20000Ηz" να αντιπροσωπευει το σημα που μπορει να δεκτει, με τις γνωστες πονηριες που κανουν οι κινεζοι οντως δεν μπορεις να εχεις εμπιστοσυνη στα στοιχεια που δινουν, απλα το τι ακουει ο καθενας με το αυτι του και τι θεωρει ποιοτικο στον ηχο, ειναι σχετικο.. αν δεν υπαρχουν και numeric figures νομιζω δεν μπορεις να καταληξεις σε ασφαλες συμπερασμα.


Σεβομενος παντα την μακροχρονη εμπειρια που λες οτι εχεις... ομως το παραπανω ειναι η αποψη μου.  :Unsure:

----------


## jeik

Σεβομαι  την  αποψη  σου , αλλα  ειδικα  για  το  εως  15 ΚΗΖ , σε   οποιαδηποτε  στερεογεννητρια  ειμαι  καθετος,ετσι  ειναι  η  τεχνολογια  της.

----------


## radioamateur

Tελικά σαν αυτό  που πάει από 87 έως 108,5 υπάρχει κάτι αντίστοιχο στην ελληνική αγορά ή αν κυκλοφορεί το ίδιο;
http://www.made-in-china.com/showroo...-IMC2017-.html
http://www.goldfly2002.com/sdp/10760...8-1219585.html

----------


## jeik

> Tελικά σαν αυτό που πάει από 87 έως 108,5 υπάρχει κάτι αντίστοιχο στην ελληνική αγορά ή αν κυκλοφορεί το ίδιο;
> http://www.made-in-china.com/showroo...-IMC2017-.html
> http://www.goldfly2002.com/sdp/10760...8-1219585.html



 
Εγω δεν γνωριζω.Αν  ομως  το   ενδιαφερον  σου  ειναι  οτι  παει  εως  108,5  , πληροφοριακα  ξερω  οτι  υπαρχει , εχω  ενα  του  CDM , παλιο , με ψηφιακο  LCD (πλακετες) που  παει  τουλαχιστον  εως  109,3  !!!!

----------


## KOKAR

> Tελικά σαν αυτό  που πάει από 87 έως 108,5 υπάρχει κάτι αντίστοιχο στην ελληνική αγορά ή αν κυκλοφορεί το ίδιο;
> http://www.made-in-china.com/showroo...-IMC2017-.html
> http://www.goldfly2002.com/sdp/10760...8-1219585.html



υπάρχει αλλά το πουλάνε 32 ευρώ ( Αθήνα - ΑΡΓΥΡΟΥΠΟΛΗ )
εγώ πήρα το ίδιο από ebay  7 λίρες μαζί με τα μεταφορικά
δες εδώ...
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=44603

----------


## SV1EDG

Τα είδα και εδώ:
http://www.infopcstore.gr/index.php?...category_id=60

http://www.e-go2shop.gr/?action=show...d=3428&mid=518

Ο ένας πρέπει να είναι και γειτονάς σου,Κώστα.

----------


## tzitzikas

καλησπέρα. Μπορεί να τροφοδοτηθεί απευθείας απο usb απο pc χωρίς να έχει μέσα μπαταρίες ή όχι? ευχαριστω

----------


## radioamateur

> εγω παντος καποτε ειχα βαλει ενα πυκνωτη με διακοπτη στην γη να κοβει τουσ 38khz και ετσι οποτε ηθελα εβγενα μονο και οποτε ηθελα στερεο!!!



Θα με ενδιέφερε και εμένα.Πως μπορούμε να κόψουμε το τελείως το stereo σε αυτά τα πομπουδάκια;

Το δικό μου στην περίπτωση αυτή είναι το http://www.play247.gr/index.php?main...ducts_id=39705

----------


## maouna

> καλησπέρα. Μπορεί να τροφοδοτηθεί απευθείας απο usb απο pc χωρίς να έχει μέσα μπαταρίες ή όχι? ευχαριστω



 εχω και γω ενα τετοιο.καπου στα 5 δολαρια το χα παρει.. το ειχα παρει για να του φτιαξω και ενα ενισχυτη 8 watt και να παιζω.. εχει και ενδειξη θερμοκρασιας και 4 μνημες σταθμων. το μονο που δε μαρεσει ειναι οτι ενω το εχω σε μια συχνοτητα πχ 106.4ΜΗΖ μπορει να ακουστει και στους 93ΜΗΖ για παραδειγμα...


ναι μπορει να δουλεψει με 5 VOLT . ανταπτορας αυτοκινητου που εχει ,τοσο βγαζει στην εξοδο λογικα καποιο λμ7805 θα χει. δεν ξερω τι ολοκληρωμενο φοραει για να δουμε datasheet γιατι δεν λεει ειναι απλα μια μαυρη τεραστια σταγονα.... αντιγραφη ειναι των πιο καλων που για ολοκληρωμενο εχουν συνηθως τα bh1415f και δεν εκπεμπουν και σε αλλες συχνοτητεσ.

----------


## tzitzikas

> ναι μπορει να δουλεψει με 5 VOLT . ανταπτορας αυτοκινητου που εχει ,τοσο βγαζει στην εξοδο λογικα καποιο λμ7805 θα χει..



Εννοώ να μπορεί να δουλέψει *απευθείας* απο τα 5volt του usb του υπολογιστή χωρίς να έχω μέσα στον πομπό τις 2 (επαναφορτιζόμενες) μπαταρίες ΑΑΑ. Αν μπορείς δοκίμασέ το να μου πεις. Δηλαδή με το που ανοίγω το pc να το έχω μόνιμα συνδεδεμένο και να πέρνει άμεσα τάση 5v από το usb και πατώντας το ΟΝ να εκπέμπει.
Επίσης θα ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω αν ο αντάπτορας με το καλώδιο usb που φαινεται στη φωτο σου (δες φωτο που έχω επισυνάψει στο σημείο με τον κόκκινο κύκλο) διασπάται και έχει usb σε αυτό το σημείο (δεξιά φώτο στον μπλέ κύκλο) ώστε να μην χρειαστεί να αγοράσω νέο καλώδιο. Τέλος να σε ρωτήσω, μια απόσταση 2-3 μέτρα χωρίς μεπόδια την καλύπτει καλά η θα βγάζει φύσημα το στέρεο κτλ?
Ευχαριστώ.

υ.γ Αυτό που έχω βρει είναι ίδιο με αυτό που έχεις στη φώτο.

----------


## maouna

θα παιξω με το πομπο και θα ποσταρω φωτογραφιες το βραδυ να σου πω. ο ανταπτορας για το αυτοκινητο που τον ανοιξα μεσα εχει μονο ενα 78l05.... γιατι να αγορασεις καλωδιο ? τον ανταπτορα τον ειχε μαζι με το πομπο οταν τον αγορασα. βρες κανα αρσενικο usb αμα εχεισ ,κοψε το καλωδιο απο το τροφοδοτικο τ αυτοκινητου και μια χαρα...

----------


## tzitzikas

> βρες κανα αρσενικο usb αμα εχεισ ,κοψε το καλωδιο απο το τροφοδοτικο τ αυτοκινητου και μια χαρα...



 αν δουλεύει απευθείας με 5βολτ απο usb χωρίς μπαταρίες θα βρουμε ακρη. Ευχαριστω

----------


## maouna

λοιπόν τελειωσα με τις δοκιμες. ανοιξα τον ανταπτορα για τη πριζα αυτοκινητου και ειχε σταθεροποιητη  5VOLT τον L7805. ειχα και ενα usb αρσενικό και το ενωσα παρεμβαλωντας και 2 πηνιακια 10uH.  Ο πομπός παιζει χωρις μπαταρίες τροφοδοτουμενος απο την θυρα usb του υπολογιστη. οταν σθνδεω το usb ενεργοποιειται στον τελευταιο αποθηκευμενο σταθμό τον οποιο κραταει στην μνημη χωρις τροφοδοσία.

 Από εμβέλεια ,με δεκτη το κινητο μου στα 3 μετα ακουγοταν μια χαρα σε κενη συχνοτητα. ποιότητα μετρια εως καλή θα ελεγα. επίσης  εχει 4 μνημες σταθμων οπου και αυτες αποθηκευοντε και παραμενουν χωρις τροφοδοσια.

----------


## 234

Tzitzika  αυτό που θέλεις να κάνεις γίνεται . Ειχα  αγοράσει πριν 2-3 χρόνια αυτο   http://dx.com/p/fm-transmitter-full-...007b-black-625  και το τροφοδοτο απευθείας απο τον υπολογιστη με  usb , και ακούω την μουσικη απο το ραδιο  σε άλλο δωμάτιο . Η ποιότητα ηχου καλούτσικη λιγο χαμηλη η ένταση και με ΄΄δυνατό΄΄ σήμα (ακούγεται και σε άλλα διαμερίσματα στην πολυκατοικία ). Μετά απο λίγους μήνες αγόρασα και δευτερο ιδιο για  ενα  φίλο και έχει λιγο καλυτερη ποιοτητα ηχου αλλά αδύναμο σήμα . Ανοίγοντας και τα δύο ειδα διαφορετικες κατσκευές. 
Για 2-3 μέτρα απόσταση σε καλυπτη άνετα

----------


## maouna

και για να παρει καποια μετρα σε εμβελεια πιο πανω,αρκει μια τηλεσκοπικη κεραια η ενα συρμα αλλα πρεπει να βρουμε και την εξοδο του σηματος rf..
θυμαμαι επισης οτι οταν του ειχα μπαταριες επαναφορτιζομενες 1.2V η εμβελεια επεφτε δραματικα σε σχεση με τις αλκαλικες 1.5V η τωρα με τα 5V του usb. λογικό....

----------


## tzitzikas

καλημέρα και σας ευχαριστώ. Μονοκόματο καλώδιο που να εχει είσοδο usb και έξοδο για να συνδέεται στο πομπό φαντάζομαι θα βρω. Για να μην κόβω - ράβω. Από εδώ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USB
είδα έχει διάφορα είδη usb (micro-A, micro-B κτλ), γραφει επανω ο πομπος πιο χρησιμοποιει?
Αλλιως να δεν βγαλω ακρη, θα κοψω ενα usb. Φανταζομαι σε ολα ειναι κοκκινο το + και μαύρο το - ? τα πηνια ειναι απαραίτητα? αν τα βγαλεις κανει κανα θόρυβο στο φερον? ευχαριστω

----------


## 234

Εγώ ένωσα δυο καλώδια με usb από παλιό ποντίκι και πληκτρολόγιο χωρίς πηνία. Τα καλώδια δεν θυμάμαι πως είναι , αλλά θα τα  βρεις με ένα πολυμετρο,  που βγάζει τα 5 volt από την θύρα του υπολογιστή και θα συνδέσεις τα αντίστοιχα καλώδια

----------


## maouna

τα πηνια τα εβαλα γα να μην περναει η οποιαδηποτε RF απο τον πομπο προς την θυρα usb. ναι σε ολα κοκκινο το + ,μαυρο το - .  στο καλωδιο του usb που ειχε για τον πομπο ειχε άσπρο το +.  αυτο το usb που παει στο πομπο δεν ξερω τι type είναι,οποτε καλυτερα να πας και το πομπο κοντα και να το δοκιμασεις στο μαγαζι. παντως θα εχει ο πομπος μεσα αν δεν βρεις και το κοβεις το πολυ πολυ...

----------


## tzitzikas

ευχαριστω πολύ.

----------


## maouna

τίποταααα

----------


## tzitzikas

Καλησπέρα. Σήμερα παρέλαβα και εγώ ένα τετοιο πομπουδάκι σαν το δικό σου Maouna ολόιδιο. Το δοκίμασα (με 9βολτ μπαταρία συνδεδεμένη στον αντάπτορα γιατι δεν εχει προχειρο usb καλώδιο ακόμα) αλλα δεν πιανει κεντρο στο ψηφιακο. Δηλαδη ενω το εχω 88,3 και εχει αρκετα δυνατο σημα, το αυτοματο στο ψηφιακο κανει να παει να σταματησει 88,35. Δηλαδη μαλλον ειναι το κεντρο μεταξύ 88,3 και 88,35. Δυστυχως το στερεο μου μαζι με το μονο/στερεο στο στερεο εχει και muting.
Ετσι αν δεν κεντραρει δεν δουλεει το στερεο. Ενω στο μονο ακουγεται πολυ καλα. Και σε ενα στερεο walkman ακουγεται πολυ καλα και καλο διαχωρισμο στα ακουστικα σχεδον σε ολο το σπιτι.
υπάρχει κανας τροπος να παιξω λιγο με την συχνοτητα ωστε να το κεντραρω? Μαλλον οχι ε?

Υ.Γ. βασικα το θεμα πρεπει να το εχει το στερεο γιατι σε κανενα σταθμο δεν σταματαει και φαινεται σαν η κεντρική τους συχνότητα να ειναι μεταξυ π.χ 90,40 και 90,45 για εναν σταθμο που ειναι 90,40Mhz. Παλια κεντραρε. Εδω και κανα 2 χρονια δεν κεντραρει. στερεο sony ειναι.

----------

